
Ask HN: Who pays for remote worker travel to office? - causehealth101
If a remote job requires occasional visits to the home office (e.g. for 1 week every 2 months), does the employer or employee cover this travel&#x2F;lodging cost? Thank you!
======
dvdhnt
Required visits, or even those that imply a visit is required, should
compensate you for your travel. This should be done overtly through per diem
and reimbursement. A company could try and tell you something like "we pay you
more because you'll cover these costs" but that hurts you in regards to taxes.

We are a remote-first company.

Employees all converge on our home office for a company retreat once or twice
each year. The company pays for reasonable transportation, lodging, and meal
expenses e.g. you can't take first class on Christmas and expect to be
reimbursed 100%.

Remote employees can also visit home base semi-regularly, e.g. quarterly, and
the company will pay for transportation and lodging (I don't think we pay for
meals on optional travel).

Any employee can also attend events and the company will foot the bill as long
as it benefits the company or provides professional development e.g.
Nodevember, Elixir Conf, and this includes speaking or simply attending.

~~~
causehealth101
Thanks for the comprehensive answer, really helpful! Would you say there's a
"norm" or are companies all over the map in terms of occasional office visit
coverage for their remote employees?

------
zeisss
At my last company where >50% of the employees were remote: yes. Although the
office-visits were less often. Mostly we got together twice a year.

------
pinewurst
It’s always been employer paid for me.

~~~
causehealth101
Thanks, good to know. And is this at a smaller company (e.g startup) or
larger, established company?

~~~
pinewurst
Always larger, established company.

------
dominotw
employer for me.

------
borplk
employer

